# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  Disabling Driver Signature Enforcement In Windows 8/8.1

## mohamed73

*Before We Begin* 
 Driver signature enforcement should only be disabled if you are positive that you need it to be disabled
 Driver signature enforcement can be re-enabled by simply rebooting. *How To Disable Driver Signature Enforcement In Windows 8/8.1*  Press *Win + C* on your keyboard to open the Windows Charm bar.Select the *gear icon* in the charm bar.  Selecting this icon will bring you to the *modern ui* control panel. *Windows 8*    Select ‘*General*‘, scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and click on the restart button located under the ‘*Advanced Startup*‘ section.After restarting in the advanced mode, a screen will come up with two options. Select the ‘*Troubleshoot*‘ option.When the ‘*Troubleshoot*‘ option is selected, another window will appear. Find and click the option that says ‘Advanced options’.In the advanced options window, select the ‘*Startup settings*‘ option.Inside the ‘*Startup settings*‘ window, a list of selectable boot options will appear. Press the *F7* key to disable driver signature enforcement.Once you’ve selected the option to disable driver signature enforcement reboot back into windows . *Windows 8.1* In the *Modern UI* control panel find ‘*Update & recovery*‘ on the left hand side of the menu.Once in ‘Update & recovery,’ select ‘*Recovery*‘ in the list of options on the left hand side of the *modern ui* menu.After restarting in the advanced mode, a screen will come up with two options. Select the ‘*Troubleshoot*‘ option.When the ‘*Troubleshoot*‘ option is selected, another window will appear. Find and click the option that says ‘Advanced options’.In the advanced options window, select the ‘*Startup settings*‘ option.Inside the ‘*Startup settings*‘ window, a list of selectable boot options will appear. Press the *F7* key to disable driver signature enforcement.Once you’ve selected the option to disable driver signature enforcement reboot back into windows. Done!  
==================================================  ===============
==================================================  ===============   *More Detail explained here:*    Hold down the Windows key on your keyboard and press the letter C to open the Charm menu, then click the gear icon (*Settings*). Click *More PC Settings*. Click *General*.Under _Advanced Startup_, click *Restart Now*.  *NOTE:* In Windows 8.1, the ‘Restart Now’ button has moved to ‘PC Setting -> Update & Recovery -> Recovery.’After restarting, click *Troubleshoot*. Click *Advanced Options*. Click *Windows Startup Settings*. Click *Restart*. After restarting your computer a second time, choose *Disable driver signature enforcement* from the list by typing the number 7 on your keyboard. 
   Your computer will restart automatically.After restarting,  you will be able to install the Arduino drivers  normally; however,  Windows will display a warning message. When the  warning appears, click  *Install this driver software anyway*.    *Note:*  The next time you restart your computer,  driver signature enforcement  will be in effect again. You will have to  repeat this process for any  new boards. If you have multiple boards to  use with the same computer,  we recommend installing the drivers for each  one before you shut down  or restart your computer.

----------

